

Show HN: Version Control for Excel - bjoerns
https://www.spreadgit.com

======
el_guapo
Basic questions but what's the difference between this and putting it on
github? Is there an option to make it public/private?

~~~
bjoerns
github doesn't know how to read spreadsheets, i.e. depending on the file
format it's either a binary file or an xml. at the moment it's private only.
do you think it would be useful to have public workbooks?

------
bjoerns
any feedback would be much appreciated!

